# Plants & Stuff for the March Meeting



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

As stated in another thread, I'll be bringing some Elatine triandra to the meeting. I'll also be bringing a box of Pure Laterite for donation. I'm looking for a dosing syringe for Excel if anybody has one to spare.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll bring you a dosing syringe.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If anybody has some extra fiber or nylon CO2 cylinder gaskets, could you bring a couple to the meeting? I've been completely broke the past week and haven't had the liberty to order the Perma-Seals... I'll toss a dollar or two into the club if you have any. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

TheLoachGuy said:


> I'll bring you a dosing syringe.


Thanks!


----------

